
Startup: LPPFusion Embraces Instability - spacebatsghost
https://spectrum.ieee.org/energy/nuclear/startup-lppfusion-embraces-instability
======
Recurecur
LPPFusion is doing some good work. They deserve a lot of funding and support.
Certainly fusion would be a great addition to our portfolio of electricity
generation technologies, and possibly terrestrial propulsion technologies.

Fusion isn't necessary to open up the solar system, fission can do that. But
fusion represents the real possibility of travel to other star systems.

